# Best ROM for Music Playing



## JDroleskey (Dec 3, 2011)

Hey, everyone. I just purchased 2 Droid X's from the Rootz Classified Ads, and I'm looking to use one of them as a dedicated gps/music player for my commute to work/other things. Does anyone have a specific ROM in mind that is especially good for use as a music player? My primary phone is an HTC Rezound atm, so I do not know much about Motorola Phones/ROMs, so I'll look into any suggestions!


----------



## 1loudsvt (Jun 10, 2011)

I would use stock or miui defx simply for the battery life.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VivaLaCam92 (Apr 11, 2012)

Liberty 3 v2.0 for GPS and music hands down.

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JDroleskey (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks, I'll try them both out.


----------



## elidog (Aug 25, 2011)

Wizzy's miui hands down.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Try VXL. An updated Vortex/Liberty. It is the most up to date


----------



## razgriz8426 (Dec 10, 2011)

MIUI's music player is regarded as one of the best in the Android world. It is the only rom that includes it's own *highly* unique music player (that I know of). I highly suggest GB MIUI for stability, speed, usability, and appearance, especially since you won't have the rom bogged down with apps and such.


----------

